# WTH?



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I've noticed that I've been making a lot of typos lately. I just swore I typed bookcase and read what I wrote and it said room care. Wth. How is room care anywhere close to bookcase? I have no idea how I even typed that. I've been noticing a lot of stuff like that lately. Could it be dp related?


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Hahah, isn't it silly? I was looking through notes I typed on my ipod and one just said "They opened" ... who opened what?


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Could happen to a healthy person... but then again there's almost nothing anxiety doesn't cause.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

The book's room care sit a shelf of loaf bread.

Uhhh...I hope this helps... what?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Really now...

There is something called a "dream voice". It's what you have when somebody wakes you up in the middle of the night, and you try to talk sense but gibberish comes out. It happens to my brother all the time, he makes no sense when he's half asleep. He'll say things that make you go, uhhh what???

And since DP/DR is like a dream state almost... there is an explanation...


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just a second ago I said "Popular to contrary belief"


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Really now...
> 
> There is something called a "dream voice". It's what you have when somebody wakes you up in the middle of the night, and you try to talk sense but gibberish comes out. It happens to my brother all the time, he makes no sense when he's half asleep. He'll say things that make you go, uhhh what???
> 
> And since DP/DR is like a dream state almost... there is an explanation...


That's interesting and makes sense. I was also pretty spaced out before I typed that.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Brando2600 said:


> Just a second ago I said "Popular to contrary belief"


Lol


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Maybe you got distracted or werent focusing on what u were writing? Coz whenever i read back over things i wrote for school or whatever i find strange words in there and thats usually because i was still writing but either i heard someone talking or my mind trailed off and im not sure what i was thinking about, but those words end up on the page instead of the topic i meant to be writing about. Im also just sitting here puzzling over WTH stands for but i think i got it now so im not gonna bother asking ...lol


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

Brando2600 said:


> Just a second ago I said "Popular to contrary belief"


Lol...that happens to me, too.

Yeah, it's like not being fully conscious or awake. Dp is a disruption of consciousness so you become inattentive to tasks.

That sounded so funny can I say that I LOL'd again, Brando?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

match_stick_1 said:


> Maybe you got distracted or werent focusing on what u were writing? Coz whenever i read back over things i wrote for school or whatever i find strange words in there and thats usually because i was still writing but either i heard someone talking or my mind trailed off and im not sure what i was thinking about, but those words end up on the page instead of the topic i meant to be writing about. Im also just sitting here puzzling over WTH stands for but i think i got it now so im not gonna bother asking ...lol


That must have been what happened to me as well. I had some home improvement thing open at the same time.

wth, in my case because I do not curse, stands for "what the heck". The heck is often replaced with a curse word.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

I was looking at a picture of a soldier with a gun, and then I realized that it was a man throwing a boy in the air. This upset me quite a bit lol.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> That must have been what happened to me as well. I had some home improvement thing open at the same time.
> 
> wth, in my case because I do not curse, stands for "what the heck". The heck is often replaced with a curse word.


i getcha lol


----------



## guest1234 (Mar 23, 2010)

I was writing a text message yesterday and wrote 'contingency' instead of 'directions' - go figure! I think everyone does this from time to time, lots of factors - don't think it is something to worry about if that helps


----------

